
Updating your phone apps has never been more important - sushobhan
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/hacking/updating-your-phone-apps-has-never-been-more-important/news-story/cdf406f5d9c40b973bededdc57368df9
======
pvdebbe
I found out that my 3-year-old Moto G (1st gen) that has got a gradually
weakened battery suddenly regained its long lasting charge when I performed
spring cleaning on the system apps by disabling them. Disabling in this
context means that you cannot uninstall a system app but for some reason you
are allowed to uninstall all subsequent updates and disable the app from
running.

I did that for most every system app that I know I don't use and suddenly my
phone is able to go 5-6 days without a charge instead of the ~48 hours before
my spring cleaning.

It's sad that I can't really have both.

